
The End of Civilization and the Real Donald Trump (2016) - selimthegrim
https://thehealthcareblog.com/blog/2016/03/15/the-end-of-civilization-and-the-real-donald-trump/
======
kardos
It appears [1] to be actually from 2016 ...!

[1]
[https://web.archive.org/web/20160318113746/https://thehealth...](https://web.archive.org/web/20160318113746/https://thehealthcareblog.com/blog/2016/03/15/the-
end-of-civilization-and-the-real-donald-trump/)

